# Discriminación



## Fabian

¿De que país son los americanos a quienes más se discrimina por su particular acento de hablar Español? He escuchado que la gente de Bolivia, Ecuador y Perú, ¿qué tan cierto es? También me acabo de enterar que en España se les llama "sudacas". En México se discrimina a los indígenas por su particular forma de hablar el Español e incluso en las grandes ciudades constantemente se escucha decir: "pareces indio", "no seas indio". Y bueno aquellos países, Bolivia, Ecuador y Perú están formados por una base enorme de nativos mal llamados "indios". ¿Por qué no se puede terminar la discriminación para los "indios" aún entre sus propios compatriotas cómo es el caso de México?. Existe una doble cara donde se pretende "ser orgulloso de sus raíces y riqueza cultural" y por otro lado sobajando a los descendientes de los nativos. Ahora, se presume de tener "clase" porque se habla un segundo idioma como el inglés o francés. ¡¿Qué pasa?! El programa de "Laura en América" ha contribuido a que la gente en México se mofe del acento de quienes allí participan y encuentras a mucha gente imitándoles en modo de mofa por su manera de hablar.


----------



## Artrella

Fabian said:
			
		

> ¿De que país son los americanos a quienes más se discrimina por su particular acento de hablar Español?  He escuchado que la gente de Bolivia, Ecuador y Perú, ¿qué tan cierto es?  También me acabo de enterar que en España se les llama "sudacas". En México se discrimina a los indígenas por su particular forma de hablar el Español e incluso en las grandes ciudades constantemente se escucha decir: "pareces indio", "no seas indio". Y bueno aquellos países, Bolivia, Ecuador y Perú están formados por una base enorme de nativos mal llamados "indios". ¿Por qué no se puede terminar la discriminación para los "indios" aún entre sus propios compatriotas cómo es el caso de México?. Existe una doble cara donde se pretende "ser orgulluso de sus raíces y riqueza cultural" y por otro lado sobajando a los descendientes de los nativos. Ahora, se presume de tener "clase" porque se habla un segundo idioma como el inglés o francés. ¡¿Qué pasa?!  El programa de "Laura en América" ha contribuido a que la gente en México se mofe del acento de quienes allí participan y encuentras a mucha gente imitándoles en modo de mofa por su manera de hablar.




Hola Fabián, hace rato que nos llaman *sudacas*.  Cuando yo vivía en Perú, tenía un novio que era español, y él se burlaba de nosotros, los argentinos llamándonos "sudacas".  A los peruanos los llamaba "cholos" que es la manera en que los propios peruanos denominan a las personas de origen quechua.
Estoy completamente de acuerdo con vos en que si hablás inglés, sos de mejor nivel que una persona que no lo habla.  En nuestros países, nosotros mismos discriminamos a "los cabecita negra". 
A nadie le interesa aprender quechua o guaraní, pero si no sabés inglés sos de segunda.
Y por supuesto que en los programas "radiales" se discrimina, pues los locutores deben hablar con "acento neutro".  Digo yo "neutro" comparado con qué o quiénes?  Acá en Argentina se le dice "neutro" al acento que tenemos los porteños (de Buenos Aires)... y qué pasa con los acentos de las otras provincias??... nada! tienen que dejarlo de lado, para poder trabajar en radio.
Para mí esto es una ridiculez total, y como vos decís, si somos tan "abiertos a las diferencias", si predicamos la "no discriminación"... por qué hacemos esto?
Hay que empezar por casa...no?


----------



## ITA

Chicos apoyo sus comentarios.Yo vivo en un barrio donde la mayoría de mis vecinos son paraguayos o de provincias del norteste de mi pais (Misiones,Chaco ,Formosa,Corrientes) y todos ellos son discriminados de la misma manera ;es dificil darse cuenta cuando uno los escucha hablar si una persona es del Paraguay o de la provincia de Misiones (Argentina) entonces (por las dudas) se los tilda de "paraguas" asi llaman de manera despectiva a los paraguayos.En resumidas   no tengas acento norteño para hablar si querés ser aceptado     .
¿Qué podemos esperar si una de nuestras principales avenidas lleva el nombre de Julio Argentino Roca? (encabezó la campaña al desierto donde protagonizó una de las matanzas mas grandes de indígenas de nuestra tierra)
"Es preferible un mayo francés que un julio argentino"
Desde Buenos Aires ITA.


----------



## Fernando

Artrella said:
			
		

> Hola Fabián, hace rato que nos llaman *sudacas*.  Cuando yo vivía en Perú, tenía un novio que era español, y él se burlaba de nosotros, los argentinos llamándonos "sudacas".



Hombre, Artrella, por todos lados cuecen habas. ¿Nos cuentas un chiste de gallegos?


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Eso, eso, a ver, "un poquito de por favor".*

Que quede claro que en España está mál visto socialmente el uso de gentilicios despectivos tales como "sudaca", "negrata", etc., se deplora tanto como pueda hacerse en el resto de paises hispanohablantes. E, igual que en ellos, sigue habiendo gente con encefalograma plano, qué le vamos a hacer.

Saludos.


----------



## Noel Acevedo

No se les discrimina tanto por el acento, sino por el color de la piel  Es un resabio de la época colonial.  El blanco europeo al imponerse (politica, económica y socialmente) tenia que menospreciar a todo aquel que no fuera como él para poder mantener su dominio y posición de superioridad étnica o racial.  De ahi que el europeo, español en la mayoria de los casos, discriminaba contra el criollo blanco; éste en contra del mestizo; y éste último encontra del indio y negro, quienes ocupaban el escalafón más bajo en la estructura social/económica.  El ejemplo claro lo estamos viendo como en Bolivia, el boliviano de descendencia india lucha por, no solo una reinvindicación económica sino por una social también.  Ese ejemplo se extiende tanto a la España de hoy com a Estados Unidos en donde los latinoamericanos ocupan las psociones más bajas en la escalera social y están en una lucha continuapara obtener justicia social.  El puertorriqueño, a manera de ejemplo, siempre se le ha discriminado, por ser de los últimos emigrantes a llegar a aquela nación en los comienzos del siglo 20 por tener tez más oscura que los inmigrantes anteriores (los italianos), para ahora ser desplazados por los centroamericanos y suramericnos de tez oscura.


Noel


----------



## rayb

Fernando said:
			
		

> Hombre, Artrella, por todos lados cuecen habas. ¿Nos cuentas un chiste de gallegos?


 
Lo curioso es que lo que nosotros llamamos "chistes de gallegos" en España los llaman de Lepe. Y los mismos chistes en Francia los llaman de Belgas.

Definitivamente, la discriminación no tiene fronteras.


----------



## Artrella

Fernando said:
			
		

> Hombre, Artrella, por todos lados cuecen habas. ¿Nos cuentas un chiste de gallegos?




Lo pongo en la cadena de chistes...te parece Fernando... y puedo poner alguno de argentinos también....


----------



## Fernando

Son mucho más divertidos los de gallegos.


----------



## Like an Angel

Artrella said:
			
		

> Y por supuesto que en los programas "radiales" se discrimina, pues los locutores deben hablar con "acento neutro". Digo yo "neutro" comparado con qué o quiénes? Acá en Argentina se le dice "neutro" al acento que tenemos los porteños (de Buenos Aires)... y qué pasa con los acentos de las otras provincias??... nada! tienen que dejarlo de lado, para poder trabajar en radio.


 
Permisoooo... si bien es cierto que para estar tanto en programas radiales como de televisión, los locutores deben hablar sin tonadas, no es cierto que los porteños tengan acento neutro, aunque es menos marcado que otros acentos del país, el porteño -en general, no digo todos- tiende a marcar mucho las eses y ponerlas donde no van también. Soy de un pueblo del interior de Córdoba que está muy cerca del límite con la provincia de Santa Fe y en toda esa zona se puede decir que se habla sin acento, aunque mi habla está bastante deformada . De todas maneras, en Córdoba capital hay programas de radio y televisión, en los que los locutores/conductores tienen tonada y está todo bien. Córdoba ofrece un abanico de acentos debido a la Universidad, que atrae gente de muchas provincias, pero no creo que se discrimine a nadie del país por su forma de hablar. Sí se discrimina a las personas provenientes de Perú, Bolivia y Paraguay usando los apodos que ya se comentaron.-

Quedan unas pocas reservas aborígenes en Argentina, y por lo poco que conozco, viven en condiciones extremas, no se les da el espacio merecido y son explotados, y no creo que sea por su forma de hablar. ¿Por qué? Ah, si yo alguna vez dije que el peor depredador sobre la tierra era el hombre aquí lo afirmo, a la vez que agrego que es el único capaz de tener sentimientos tan abominables como irracionales. Si me cortan sangro ¿Qué no a todos les pasa lo mismo?.-


----------



## Samaruc

Toda discriminación es horrible y condenable. Además, se da muchas veces la lamentable situación en la que el discriminado acaba asumiendo como normal esa circunstancia, se avegüenza de sí mismo y termina autoodiándose.

Hacen falta más rebeldes en este mundo.


----------



## asm

Aunque falta un poco de detalle en la idea, me parece que resumes casi a la perfeccion la forma en la que se autosegregan algunas poblaciones. recuerdo que en Mexico alguien me hizo ver un dia que los pobres (indigenas) no visitan centros comerciales de lujo, no porque les nieguen la entrada (es gratuita y dudo que los policias impidan el acceso directamente) sino porque ellos no van (la verdad el ejemplo no es tampoco grandioso porque para ellos es casi inutil ir a esos lugares en los que no pueden gastar nada, pero mas alla del dinero, es cierto que muchas poblaciones se automarginan ). Patético 





			
				Samaruc said:
			
		

> Toda discriminación es horrible y condenable. Además, se da muchas veces la lamentable situación en la que el discriminado acaba asumiendo como normal esa circunstancia, se avegüenza de sí mismo y termina autoodiándose.
> 
> Hacen falta más rebeldes en este mundo.


----------



## Artrella

asm said:
			
		

> Aunque falta un poco de detalle en la idea, me parece que resumes casi a la perfeccion la forma en la que se autosegregan algunas poblaciones. recuerdo que en Mexico alguien me hizo ver un dia que los pobres (indigenas) no visitan centros comerciales de lujo, no porque les nieguen la entrada (es gratuita y dudo que los policias impidan el acceso directamente) sino porque ellos no van (la verdad el ejemplo no es tampoco grandioso porque para ellos es casi inutil ir a esos lugares en los que no pueden gastar nada, pero mas alla del dinero, es cierto que muchas poblaciones se automarginan ). Patético




Y por qué creés que se automarginan? Para mantener su identidad? o porque al estar tan acostumbrados a no poder comprar nada ya lo tienen asumido y directamente no van?


----------



## Artrella

Acá en Argentina, las diferentes comunidades, como ser los coreanos o los judíos, ellos solitos se automarginan... y no son pobres ni nada.
Los coreanos, bueno, a ellos los entiendo un poco, pues es una comunidad que hace poco está en Argentina, y por el idioma es bastante complicado que se integren.  Pero los judíos que  viven acá son argentinos, y sin embargo, tienen sus propios clubes, escuelas, etc.  Y no son pobres.  Yo en este caso creo que lo hacen para no perder sus raíces al mezclarse con los argentinos no judíos.  Quizás pase lo mismo con los indígenas de cualquiera de nuestros países latinoamericanos.


----------



## Phryne

Samaruc said:
			
		

> Toda discriminación es horrible y condenable. Además, se da muchas veces la lamentable situación en la que el discriminado acaba asumiendo como normal esa circunstancia, se avegüenza de sí mismo y termina autoodiándose.
> 
> Hacen falta más rebeldes en este mundo.



Lamentablemente casi toda la latinoamérica indígena se siente así. Y los que no lo son, no sienten al pasado precolombino como propio. No sé como será en otros países, pero es así en Argentina. 

Esto me recuerda a una clase de arqueología argentina que cursé hace unos años, y cuando el profesor preguntó quién sentía que estábamos hablando de _nuestra _historia, y nadie levantó la mano. Yo sentí mucha vergüenza. Aunque mis antepasados fueron inmigrantes, yo siento que es mi historia. Tal vez tenga que ver mi "entrenamiento" en la antropología, y eso me haga diferente a quienes no lo han tenido, y por eso lo siento así. El pasado precolombino también es mi pasado. Ojalá las escuelas enseñaran a los chicos argentinos que es _nuestro pasado _en vez de "mirar tanto a Europa." Curiosamente, eso mismo pasó ayer--sí ayer-- en una clase de arqueología norteamericana (dictada en EEUU). Mi profesor dijo casi textualmente (y en inglés obvio) refiendose a la conquista de los aborígenes norteamericanos (los "Anasazi") "... porque no sólo trajimos armas, sino enfermedades..." En mi cabeza retumbaba el  "nostros", los invasores, los europeos... Y desde mi punto de vista, tal vez muchos somos descendientes de estos europeos, o inmigrantes que llegaron después, pero quiénes somos realmente? No somos acaso de estas tierras? No es la historia de nuestras tierras, nuestra historia? No son acaso estas personas nuestros compatriotas? Ayer me quedé pensando en la pregunta argentina, y que nadie se animó a levantar la mano... aunque quise, yo tampoco la levanté, chicos...


----------



## Phryne

asm said:
			
		

> Aunque falta un poco de detalle en la idea, me parece que resumes casi a la perfeccion la forma en la que se autosegregan algunas poblaciones. recuerdo que en Mexico alguien me hizo ver un dia que los pobres (indigenas) no visitan centros comerciales de lujo, no porque les nieguen la entrada (es gratuita y dudo que los policias impidan el acceso directamente) sino porque ellos no van (la verdad el ejemplo no es tampoco grandioso porque para ellos es casi inutil ir a esos lugares en los que no pueden gastar nada, pero mas alla del dinero, es cierto que muchas poblaciones se automarginan ). Patético



Sí pero la automarginación tiene mucho de vergüenza. En Argentina hay muchos aborígenes recién llegados a las ciudades. En muchos casos no hablan "la castilla", y aún así, tampoco quieren hablarte en su idioma porque no quieren que sepas que son indígenas. Un viejo profesor mío de etnografía hablaba "toba" (una lengua indígena) y aunque él intentara hablar con la comunidad toba, ellos se rehusaban a contestarle en toba, por vergüenza, por temor a ser discriminados, por un montón de motivos y ninguno postitivo. A mi profe le llevó mucho ganarse la confianza (perdida luego de siglos de abusos y genocidio) y una vez ganada fue cuando empezó a ver lo avergonzados que se sienten de ser lo que son. 

Y somos nostros los responsables, que no les damos su lugar y tampoco les devolvemos sus tierras, ni sus riquezas ...


----------



## beatrizg

Hola a todos!
El tema es muy interesante. 
Quiero hacerles una pregunta antes de irme a dormir. 
Aqui mismo, en este microcosmos que es el foro, creen que hay alguna forma mas o menos sutil de discriminacion?
Me explico: Es posible que cuando miremos en el perfil de un forero el pais de proveniencia, reaccionemos de manera distinta de acuerdo a su origen?  

No quiero levantar polemica.  

Un abrazo colombiano.


----------



## Artrella

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Hola a todos!
> El tema es muy interesante.
> Quiero hacerles una pregunta antes de irme a dormir.
> Aqui mismo, en este microcosmos que es el foro, creen que hay alguna forma mas o menos sutil de discriminacion?
> Me explico: Es posible que cuando miremos en el perfil de un forero el pais de proveniencia, reaccionemos de manera distinta de acuerdo a su origen?
> 
> No quiero levantar polemica.
> 
> Un abrazo colombiano.




Yo creo que la discriminación está en todas partes, acá y allá.  

Un abrazo sudaca


----------



## Artrella

Phryne said:
			
		

> Y somos nostros los responsables, que no les damos su lugar y tampoco les devolvemos sus tierras, ni sus riquezas ...




Y quiénes somos "nosotros" para salvarlos a ellos?? Somos superiores?? Ese _nosotros no les devolvemos sus tierras_, me suena un tanto "discriminatorio"... yo soy igual que todos los argentinos, no soy superior a nadie, ni le robé las tierras a nadie...de última fueron los que nos colonizaron... y los corruptos que están arriba... yo soy una más del montón...


----------



## rayb

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Hola a todos!
> El tema es muy interesante.
> Quiero hacerles una pregunta antes de irme a dormir.
> Aqui mismo, en este microcosmos que es el foro, creen que hay alguna forma mas o menos sutil de discriminacion?
> Me explico: Es posible que cuando miremos en el perfil de un forero el pais de proveniencia, reaccionemos de manera distinta de acuerdo a su origen?
> 
> No quiero levantar polemica.
> 
> Un abrazo colombiano.


 
Tienes toda la razón Bea. Yo he observado que algunos foreros corrigen en forma despiadada los errores de gramática o de ortografía de otros, sin detenerse a enseñar o explicar. Más aún, los mismos muchas veces incurren en errores tanto o más graves que los que critican tan severamente. Lo cual demuestra, una vez más, que los principales perjudicados son ellos mismos, en la medida que cuando más se aprende es cuando se enseña.


----------



## Phryne

Artrella said:
			
		

> Y quiénes somos "nosotros" para salvarlos a ellos?? Somos superiores?? Ese _nosotros no les devolvemos sus tierras_, me suena un tanto "discriminatorio"... yo soy igual que todos los argentinos, no soy superior a nadie, ni le robé las tierras a nadie...de última fueron los que nos colonizaron... y los corruptos que están arriba... yo soy una más del montón...



No es salvarlos, Nil, es respetarlos, dejar de discriminarlos y aplicar los derechos a todos, sin distinción, cosa que no sucede. Lamentablemente hay un "nosotros" y un "ellos" ya que ni vos ni yo somos discriminadas en Argentina. O al menos yo no lo siento, y menos que menos a ese nivel. Fijate como todo lo bello, todo lo lindo es blanco, europeo, "civilizado". “Nosotros” como sociedad definimos esto. 
En ningnún momento intento usar un "Nosotros" como superiores o inferiores, me da pena que creas que lo digo desde ese punto de vista. "Nosotros" somos en comparación a "ellos"; somos quienes tenemos educación, derechos, tierras, casas y mal que mal un mejor futuro. También somos "nosotros" quienes usamos esos términos "n.. de m..". Somos "nostros" quienes los discrminamos. Me parece un tanto naif pensar que porque fisícamente no les hemos quitado las tierras no discriminamos o porque no somos politicos no tenemos responsabilidades sociales. Los colonizadores hoy no existen, pero ellos siguen igual. Somos "Nosotros" de alguna forma quienes definimos y defendemos las leyes, esas mismas leyes que han legitimado que sus tierras no sean devueltas. No son los corruptos en este caso, son las "leyes" las que dicen que quien tiene un título de propiedad, es su dueño. Y ellos no tienen tales títulos. Verdad, "Nosotros" no somos ni quienes se las quitamos, ni quienes físicamente les impedimos que recuperen sus tierras, pero sí somos quienes no levantamos un dedo y quienes vivimos muy tranquilos como están las cosas, con casas y ellos en la extrema pobreza. Porque también se es culpable por inacción. 
Es mi opinión, no tenés por qué estar de acuerdo. 

saludos


----------



## Phryne

rayb said:
			
		

> Tienes toda la razón Bea. Yo he observado que algunos foreros corrigen en forma despiadada los errores de gramática o de ortografía de otros, sin detenerse a enseñar o explicar. Más aún, los mismos muchas veces incurren en errores tanto o más graves que los que critican tan severamente. Lo cual demuestra, una vez más, que los principales perjudicados son ellos mismos, en la medida que cuando más se aprende es cuando se enseña.



Estoy de acuerdo, pero eso es una cuestión de ciertos individuos, no de discriminación hacia un grupo en particular... 

saludos


----------



## Artrella

Phryne said:
			
		

> No es salvarlos, Nil, es respetarlos, dejar de discriminarlos y aplicar los derechos a todos, sin distinción, cosa que no sucede. Lamentablemente hay un "nosotros" y un "ellos" ya que ni vos ni yo somos discriminadas en Argentina. O al menos yo no lo siento, y menos que menos a ese nivel. Fijate como todo lo bello, todo lo lindo es blanco, europeo, "civilizado". “Nosotros” como sociedad definimos esto.
> En ningnún momento intento usar un "Nosotros" como superiores o inferiores, me da pena que creas que lo digo desde ese punto de vista. "Nosotros" somos en comparación a "ellos"; somos quienes tenemos educación, derechos, tierras, casas y mal que mal un mejor futuro. También somos "nosotros" quienes usamos esos términos "n.. de m..". Somos "nostros" quienes los discrminamos. Me parece un tanto naif pensar que porque fisícamente no les hemos quitado las tierras no discriminamos o porque no somos politicos no tenemos responsabilidades sociales. Los colonizadores hoy no existen, pero ellos siguen igual. Somos "Nosotros" de alguna forma quienes definimos y defendemos las leyes, esas mismas leyes que han legitimado que sus tierras no sean devueltas. No son los corruptos en este caso, son las "leyes" las que dicen que quien tiene un título de propiedad, es su dueño. Y ellos no tienen tales títulos. Verdad, "Nosotros" no somos ni quienes se las quitamos, ni quienes físicamente les impedimos que recuperen sus tierras, pero sí somos quienes no levantamos un dedo y quienes vivimos muy tranquilos como están las cosas, con casas y ellos en la extrema pobreza. Porque también se es culpable por inacción.
> Es mi opinión, no tenés por qué estar de acuerdo.
> 
> saludos




MJ, estoy de acuerdo con vos, lo que creo es como vos decís... somos nosotros mismos... algunos.... o todos, en mayor o menor medida.  Y sí, los negros villeros, los negritos de alguna provincia (para los capos porteños)... lo negro es lo malo, lo blanco es lo puro y lo bueno.  Pero esto es así desde que el mundo es mundo...ahora te digo algo?  Nadie aguanta lo diferente, ni los pobres, ni los ricos, ni los indios, ni nadie.... lo diferente es malo.  Y tengo muchas pruebas concretas de ello.  Y te digo más, no puedo creer que en este momento, y en ciertos ámbitos, todavía la gente piense como en la época medieval... pero que sigue la discriminación y la caza de brujas, tenelo por cierto!!!  Te lo digo por experiencia propia...


----------



## asm

Como en todos los grupos, la gente va teniendo sus "posiciones", unos reaccionan de forma diferente a otros. SIn embargo este foro es diferente por muchos motivos (estoy tratando de describir lo que creo ver o entender, no estoy tratando de ser moralista o de convencer a nadie)

Este foro no tiene los mismos conflictos que un grupo que interacciona directamente (en persona), dificilmente sabemos como es el otro fisicamente (hasta hace poco vi algunas fotos de algunos foreros, pero pero aun asi no es lo mismo). No conocemos nuestros lenguajes no verbales, no conocemos el timbre de nuestras voces. Ademas tenemos mas tiempo para reaccionar, para editar nuestros comentarios, tenemos gustos y necesidades similares, etc. 

Ademas creo que la gran mayoria de los foreros, independientemente del pais, provenimos de clases medias (incluso mejores economicamente hablando) y somos gente que ha tendio la fortuna no solo de tener educacion, sino de tener (o estar estudiando) un segundo idioma. Esto nos hace diferentes, y por tanto reaccionar de forma diferente.
Me imagino que tambien entre nosotros hay algo de "competencia", en ocasiones queremos dar la respuesta mas pronta, o la mas precisa, o la que ayude mejor. No creo que esto sea necesariamente malo dentro de ciertos limites.

********
Ademas, ya algunos lo han mencionado, todos tenemos ciertas diferencias y la diferencia separa; sí, la diferencia a veces separa mucho. Sin embargo en otras ocasiones ayuda a unir, asi que lo que en ocasiones nos separa, en otras nos une. Somos como imanes, en ocasiones nos atraemos, en otras nos distanciamos.

En este espacio yo he aprendido que no solo los americanos manejan el concepto de limon y lima diferente al mio, sino tambien en españa y Argentina, y quizas en todo el mundo hispano, pero gracias a la diferencia he aprendido mucho.
Tambien he aprendido mucho de las personas de Argentina y España acerca de mi idioma, y sobre todo me han ayudado a darle un espacio relativo a mi entorno. De los que no hablan español como primera lengua he aprendido muchisisisimo, su constancia, su deseo de hacer las cosas, de lograr el objetivo, de aprender ...

Si por un lado hay que estar precavido por la diferencia, por otro lado hay que bendecirla. Hoy, independientemente de este foro, hice un "calculo" acerca de los diversos grupos que pueden existir en el mundo. Si tuviesemos dos razas, dos paises, dos idiomas, dos sexos, dos religiones, dos niveles socioeconomicos, dos zonas geograficas (rural-urbano), dos estauts laborales, dos estatus academicos, etc, etc, etc, con 28 diferencias tendriamos 134 millones de "grupos" (no individuos), pero sabemos que hay mas lenguas, mas naciones, mas zonas geograficas, etc. Asi que siempre tendermos a alguien que es diferente a nosotros (incluso yo que tengo a mi hermano gemelo ).

Viva la diferencia , viva la similitud 

No es casualidad que yo siendo hombre elegi a una mujer    para compartir la vida (y los gastos , y los ninos ), y ahora vivo en un pais que originalmente no era el mio, sin embargo ya me "adopto", y me comunico y amo a mis hijos que son de una generacion diferente, e imparto clases a adolescentes/adultos jovenes, con quienes la edad (y las canas) me sapara un poco ...








			
				beatrizg said:
			
		

> Hola a todos!
> El tema es muy interesante.
> Quiero hacerles una pregunta antes de irme a dormir.
> Aqui mismo, en este microcosmos que es el foro, creen que hay alguna forma mas o menos sutil de discriminacion?
> Me explico: Es posible que cuando miremos en el perfil de un forero el pais de proveniencia, reaccionemos de manera distinta de acuerdo a su origen?
> 
> No quiero levantar polemica.
> 
> Un abrazo colombiano.


----------



## asm

Artella:

Me diste en mi punto debil, pero no quiero hacerte perder medio dia leyendo una respuesta a este comentario. Solo te comento que la pobreza se autoreproduce (es lo que he estado estudiando recientemente) de una forma impresionante. Si el dinero busca dinero, la pobreza busca pobreza. 
La reproduccion de los modelos sociales es mucho mas complejo de lo que yo puedo comprender, pero lo que si tengo claro es que la marginacion y la falta de oportunidades ha hecho de nuestros hermanos pobres lleven una carga que para nosotros es casi imposible de imaginar. EL problema de la automarginacion va mas alla de no ir a los "moles", a los que segun la ley no se les prohibe entrar, tambien tiene que ver con la reproduccion de su microcosmos. La gente pobre genera una especie de proteccion para no "soNar" en lo que no pueden tener, en no aspirar en crecer porque si lo hacen no van a encontrar soporte entre los demas.
Mi director de la disertacion dice que hay una teoria muy importante de porque las minorias (de EUA) se han marginado, y tiene que ver con la imposicion de su estatus (las minorias a las que les fue impuesta dicho estatus -negros e indios- reaccionaron muy diferente a las minorias que vinieron buscando el sueno americano. Ademas me platica de los "oreo", gente de raza negra que los critican por ser blancos por dentro 
(esa expresion la usan para "castigar a los negros que se comportan como blancos - por favor, esto describiendo una teoria que me fue descrita, no maten al emisario).





			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> Y por qué creés que se automarginan? Para mantener su identidad? o porque al estar tan acostumbrados a no poder comprar nada ya lo tienen asumido y directamente no van?


----------



## Artrella

asm said:
			
		

> Artella:
> 
> Me diste en mi punto debil, pero no quiero hacerte perder medio dia leyendo una respuesta a este comentario. Solo te comento que la pobreza se autoreproduce (es lo que he estado estudiando recientemente) de una forma impresionante. Si el dinero busca dinero, la pobreza busca pobreza.
> La reproduccion de los modelos sociales es mucho mas complejo de lo que yo puedo comprender, pero lo que si tengo claro es que la marginacion y la falta de oportunidades ha hecho de nuestros hermanos pobres lleven una carga que para nosotros es casi imposible de imaginar. EL problema de la automarginacion va mas alla de no ir a los "moles", a los que segun la ley no se les prohibe entrar, tambien tiene que ver con la reproduccion de su microcosmos. La gente pobre genera una especie de proteccion para no "soNar" en lo que no pueden tener, en no aspirar en crecer porque si lo hacen no van a encontrar soporte entre los demas.
> Mi director de la disertacion dice que hay una teoria muy importante de porque las minorias (de EUA) se han marginado, y tiene que ver con la imposicion de su estatus (las minorias a las que les fue impuesta dicho estatus -negros e indios- reaccionaron muy diferente a las minorias que vinieron buscando el sueno americano. Ademas me platica de los "oreo", gente de raza negra que los critican por ser blancos por dentro
> (esa expresion la usan para "castigar a los negros que se comportan como blancos - por favor, esto describiendo una teoria que me fue descrita, no maten al emisario).




La marginación se reproduce desde la educación... los que tienen plata van a la universidad y aunque no sepan nada son los que ocuparán los mejores cargos... y sus hijos irán a la universidad y ocuparán los mejores cargos...

Los pobres, van a aprender un "oficio"... van a aprender a ser "albañiles", "carpinteros"...por qué?... porque la educación está inmersa en una sociedad reproductivista y al haber un "diálogo" entre sociedad y educación (no son independientes) la educación reproduce el modelo "reproductivista marginador" de lla sociedad... entonces la discriminación va existir SIEMPRE.


----------



## asm

Muy de acuerdo con tu postura, a veces nos falta coraje de sabernos participes. Sin embargo tambien he aprendido que la culpa no nos ayuda, ni tampoco hace nada por ellos. 
Este es un tema complicado y espinoso, pero creo que es importante al menos tener la percepcion de que los marginados son tan humanos como nosotros.

Saludos





			
				Phryne said:
			
		

> Lamentablemente casi toda la latinoamérica indígena se siente así. Y los que no lo son, no sienten al pasado precolombino como propio. No sé como será en otros países, pero es así en Argentina.
> 
> Esto me recuerda a una clase de arqueología argentina que cursé hace unos años, y cuando el profesor preguntó quién sentía que estábamos hablando de _nuestra _historia, y nadie levantó la mano. Yo sentí mucha vergüenza. Aunque mis antepasados fueron inmigrantes, yo siento que es mi historia. Tal vez tenga que ver mi "entrenamiento" en la antropología, y eso me haga diferente a quienes no lo han tenido, y por eso lo siento así. El pasado precolombino también es mi pasado. Ojalá las escuelas enseñaran a los chicos argentinos que es _nuestro pasado _en vez de "mirar tanto a Europa." Curiosamente, eso mismo pasó ayer--sí ayer-- en una clase de arqueología norteamericana (dictada en EEUU). Mi profesor dijo casi textualmente (y en inglés obvio) refiendose a la conquista de los aborígenes norteamericanos (los "Anasazi") "... porque no sólo trajimos armas, sino enfermedades..." En mi cabeza retumbaba el "nostros", los invasores, los europeos... Y desde mi punto de vista, tal vez muchos somos descendientes de estos europeos, o inmigrantes que llegaron después, pero quiénes somos realmente? No somos acaso de estas tierras? No es la historia de nuestras tierras, nuestra historia? No son acaso estas personas nuestros compatriotas? Ayer me quedé pensando en la pregunta argentina, y que nadie se animó a levantar la mano... aunque quise, yo tampoco la levanté, chicos...


----------



## Artrella

> Este es un tema complicado y espinoso, pero creo que es importante al menos tener la percepcion de que los marginados son tan humanos como nosotros.




Obvio que es importante, no sólo importante sino que sería *la solución * para erradicar la marginación.   Pero vos creés que un tipo que va en auto, o va a las mejores clínicas para curar su enfermedad, sabe que existen los marginados??? Si no los ve en su barrio residencial, él no ve a los indios, ni a los muertos de hambre.  El vive en su spa, en su jacuzzi, no pasa caminando al lado de la gente pobre, ni de los indios sin tierras, ni hace filas interminables en un hospital que se cae a pedazos para que lo atiendan....
Pero no lo hacen por maldad, lo hacen porque ese es su habitus, ellos nacieron en ese mundo, al igual que los marginados nacieron en el suyo, y lo peor de todo es que esta idea, este habitus, se naturaliza generación tras generación, el pobre piensa que el nació pobre y va a morir pobre, porque ES ASI.


----------



## Phryne

asm said:
			
		

> Muy de acuerdo con tu postura, a veces nos falta coraje de sabernos participes. Sin embargo tambien he aprendido que la culpa no nos ayuda, ni tampoco hace nada por ellos.
> Este es un tema complicado y espinoso, pero creo que es importante al menos tener la percepcion de que los marginados son tan humanos como nosotros.
> Saludos


No es culpa lo que yo siento (la culpa no lleva a nada) sino que me parece que el primer paso es ser conciente de que todos formamos parte de este mundo estratificado y mantenemos su status quo. Si no hacemos un pequeño mea culpa, nunca vamos a resolver nada, porque la responsabilidad será de los otros. Sin embargo todos somos parte de esta sociedad y todos tenemos un tanto de responsabilidad al respecto. 

saludos 

Edit: Ojo, soy conciente que estoy sonando muy romántica y simplista. La cosa no empieza, ni termina ahí, pero me parece que ese es el primer paso. Después vienen los problemas reales.... ya sabemos que nada es fácil, y esto no se resuelve con simplemente darles dinero y/o educación. Pero bueno, también estamos mezclando temas: pobreza e discriminación, pobres e indígenas. Aunque estos últimos son pobres, no es lo mismo a un pobre estructural.


----------



## Phryne

Artrella said:
			
		

> Obvio que es importante, no sólo importante sino que sería *la solución * para erradicar la marginación. Pero vos creés que un tipo que va en auto, o va a las mejores clínicas para curar su enfermedad, sabe que existen los marginados??? Si no los ve en su barrio residencial, él no ve a los indios, ni a los muertos de hambre. El vive en su spa, en su jacuzzi, no pasa caminando al lado de la gente pobre, ni de los indios sin tierras, ni hace filas interminables en un hospital que se cae a pedazos para que lo atiendan....
> Pero no lo hacen por maldad, lo hacen porque ese es su habitus, ellos nacieron en ese mundo, al igual que los marginados nacieron en el suyo, y lo peor de todo es que esta idea, este habitus, se naturaliza generación tras generación, el pobre piensa que el nació pobre y va a morir pobre, porque ES ASI.


Yo creo que todo el mundo sabe de la existencia de la pobreza, vivas donde vivas. No hay forma de ser tan ignorante. Lo que hacen es oídos sordos. No la vemos, no sentimos culpa y no sentimos responsabilidades. Como dicen, _ignorance is bliss_. 

saludos, Artis


----------



## asm

Estoy de acuerdo. Hay una cita biblica:  Porque a los pobres siempre los tendréis con vosotros, mas a mí no siempre me tendréis (Juan 12,8)

Muchos la han confundido con una forma en la que Jesus dice que no solo la pobreza existe, sino que "debe" existir . Me parece que tenemos mas responsabilidad de la que nos gusta aceptar.

No podria estar mas de acuerdo, el problema de ser congruente con esto no es facil (quien dijo que vivir es "facil"?)

Saludos



			
				Phryne said:
			
		

> Yo creo que todo el mundo sabe de la existencia de la pobreza, vivas donde vivas. No hay forma de ser tan ignorante. Lo que hacen es oídos sordos. No la vemos, no sentimos culpa y no sentimos responsabilidades. Como dicen, _ignorance is bliss_.
> 
> saludos, Artis


----------



## Artrella

Phryne said:
			
		

> Yo creo que todo el mundo sabe de la existencia de la pobreza, vivas donde vivas. No hay forma de ser tan ignorante. Lo que hacen es oídos sordos. No la vemos, no sentimos culpa y no sentimos responsabilidades. Como dicen, _ignorance is bliss_.
> 
> saludos, Artis




Claro MJ!!!  Es mucho más fácil no ver lo "feo a nuestro alrededor"... hay tanta gente así en cualquier ámbito de la vida... algunos no levantan su mano por miedo, porque si lo hacen pierden su "lugarcito"... tan insignificantes son, que si se quedan sin ese lugarcito...no son nada!!!


----------



## asm

Yo no veo que seas romantica ni simplista, y entiendo la aclaracion acerca del a culpabilidad, es muy cierta.

Si bien estoy de acuerdo de que es casi imposible terminar con la pobreza, tampoco pienso que es tema acabado. De ser asi, comamos y bebamos que mañana moriremos, como dice el mismisimo san Pablo.



			
				Phryne said:
			
		

> No es culpa lo que yo siento (la culpa no lleva a nada) sino que me parece que el primer paso es ser conciente de que todos formamos parte de este mundo estratificado y mantenemos su status quo. Si no hacemos un pequeño mea culpa, nunca vamos a resolver nada, porque la responsabilidad será de los otros. Sin embargo todos somos parte de esta sociedad y todos tenemos un tanto de responsabilidad al respecto.
> 
> saludos
> 
> Edit: Ojo, soy conciente que estoy sonando muy romántica y simplista. La cosa no empieza, ni termina ahí, pero me parece que ese es el primer paso. Después vienen los problemas reales.... ya sabemos que nada es fácil, y esto no se resuelve con simplemente darles dinero y/o educación. Pero bueno, también estamos mezclando temas: pobreza e discriminación, pobres e indígenas. Aunque estos últimos son pobres, no es lo mismo a un pobre estructural.


----------



## Everness

Phryne said:
			
		

> No es culpa lo que yo siento (la culpa no lleva a nada) sino que me parece que el primer paso es ser conciente de que todos formamos parte de este mundo estratificado y mantenemos su status quo. Si no hacemos un pequeño mea culpa, nunca vamos a resolver nada, porque la responsabilidad será de los otros. Sin embargo todos somos parte de esta sociedad y todos tenemos un tanto de responsabilidad al respecto.



Muy bueno lo tuyo. Hay mucha gente que va al cine, ve una pelicula que describe abierta o solapadamente el tema de la discriminacion (anda a ver Crash), derrama un par de lagrimas, sale del cine, y mientras va a buscar el auto estacionado, comparte con la persona que lo/la acompaño --quiza todavia secandose las lagrimas o limpiandose los mocos-- cuán terrible es el flagelo de la discriminacion, etc. etc. La otra persona quiza coincida o, si es racista, por razones de educacion, o porque el plan es llevar a la otra persona a la cama (por regla general es mejor no entrar en discusiones que puedan poner en peligro la posibilidad de copular), le dice que tambien quedo afectado/a por la pelicula, e inclusive inventa un par de lagrimas y una voz compungida.

La cosa es que a los pocos minutos (en el mejor de los casos) o un par de horas (nunca mas que eso) nos olvidamos de la pelicula y del tema de la discriminacion, y volvemos a la normalidad. No hacemos un jaraco para ser parte de la solucion y no del problema. Decimos que este flagelo ha asediado a la humanidad desde sus albores y que todos intentos de solucionarlo son futiles. 

Hasta que no matemos al enano discriminador que todos llevamos dentro, seguiremos pensando ingenuamente que no somos discriminadores y que los discriminadores son los demas.

Ah, benditas negacion, racionalizacion y proyeccion! Que hariamos sin vosotras!


----------



## Pilar

Everness said:
			
		

> Decimos que este flagelo ha asediado a la humanidad desde sus albores y que todos intentos de solucionarlo son futiles.
> 
> Hasta que no matemos al enano discriminador que todos llevamos dentro, seguiremos pensando ingenuamente que no somos discriminadores y que los discriminadores son los demas.
> 
> Ah, benditas negacion, racionalizacion y proyeccion! Que hariamos sin vosotras!



Me parece un tema muy interesante y no creo que haya mucho que agregar, Everness tienes razón, solo que a veces se nos olvida. 

Saludos a todos


----------



## Artrella

Pero por qué decimos que todos somos discriminatorios??? Yo no me siento "discriminatoria".  O sea, en algún punto todos discriminamos algo, pero a la gente?? Yo no creo que discrimine a la gente de bien, aunque sean pobres o distintos o de otro color o lo que sea. Sí discrimino a un corrupto, o a un delincuente. No sé porque tantos palos a nosotros mismos, yo no soy así.


----------



## julio.panoff

totalmente de acuerdo con vos Samaruc, necesitamos mas rebeldes como habian en los 60 y 70, pero nos los gringos nos los masacraron. Pero en Bolivia hay uno, el señor Evo Morales que ha dedicado su vida a defender a los indigenas, y lucha por una justicia social y racial. Viva Evo.



			
				Samaruc said:
			
		

> Toda discriminación es horrible y condenable. Además, se da muchas veces la lamentable situación en la que el discriminado acaba asumiendo como normal esa circunstancia, se avegüenza de sí mismo y termina autoodiándose.
> 
> Hacen falta más rebeldes en este mundo.


----------



## Pilar

Artrella said:
			
		

> Pero por qué decimos que todos somos discriminatorios??? Yo no me siento "discriminatoria".  O sea, en algún punto todos discriminamos algo, pero a la gente?? Yo no creo que discrimine a la gente de bien, aunque sean pobres o distintos o de otro color o lo que sea. Sí discrimino a un corrupto, o a un delincuente. No sé porque tantos palos a nosotros mismos, yo no soy así.



Quizá tu Artrella no, y en mi post debí haber hablado en singular, entonces corrijo : A veces se me olvida no ser discriminatoria. 

Lo que sucede es que si yo afirmara lo contrario, te diria algo no cierto. Por eso acepté lo mencionado por Everness. 

Que tengas una buena noche


----------



## Artrella

Pilar said:
			
		

> Quizá tu Artrella no, y en mi post debí haber hablado en singular, entonces corrijo : A veces se me olvida no ser discriminatoria.
> 
> Lo que sucede es que si yo afirmara lo contrario, te diria algo no cierto. Por eso acepté lo mencionado por Everness.
> 
> Que tengas una buena noche




Pilar, no es que haya hecho ese comentario por tu mensaje... pero a veces nos tiramos tierra encima y no somos así...no?

Qué se yo!! No sé... lo único que sé es que hay gente que la pasa muy mal ....y creo que la mayoría de los que la pasan bien... la pasan bien y ya está... yo no la paso bien...


----------



## Pilar

Artrella, entonces hay que hacer algo desde tu trinchera y eso te hará sentir mejor .

Un abrazo

P.s. me retiro porque tengo un compromiso. Que siga en debate  .


----------



## julio.panoff

El gobierno como siempre es el que tiene mas poder en disminuir la actitud discriminadora de los Latino Americanos en general, mediante el uso de la media y la educación. Nos tienen que bombardear con con novelas en la tele, cultura popular, con mensajes anti discriminativos, nos tienen que lavar el cerebro en las escuelas y promulgar nuestras lenguas indígenas y así quien sabe dentro de 20 años los latino americanos estaremos orgullosos de nuestras verdaderas raíces. 
Un buen ejemplo es el país en el que me encuentro por el momento, Nueva Zelandia, aqui todos los lugares públicos y todas las señales en las calles llevan nombre indígena y hay un canal de televisión dedicado solamente a los maoris. 
Lindo, no?
Pero me olvide de mencionar que la discriminación aqui continua, no tanto hacia los maoris pero a la minorías, especialmente a asiaticos. Bueno amigos hay que cuidarse y cada día tratar de matar al "enano discriminador que vive dentro de todos nosotros" (que buena frase Everness me saco el sombrero pariente)


----------

